# Panel today



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

THEY ALL SAID YES!!!!!!
Thank you so so so much for the support, after we were deferred it felt like our world had crumbled and you all helped me to put myself back together.
Thank you x x x x


----------



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

Congratulations what great news


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Aw Disney am thrilled for you       xx


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

See we told you they would     to you both, now you can look forward to getting your lo    xx


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

Fantastic news - absolutely thrilled for you x


----------



## Beckyboo3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Congratulations ! Well done so pleased for you ! Enjoy celebrating !!

Beckyboo x


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Yay Disney I'm so pleased to hear your news...now go and celebrate!!!


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

Massive congratulations!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

congratulations.  Time to celebrate


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Congrats to you - let the celebrations begin


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah that's fantastic news, well done


----------



## somedaysoon (Mar 7, 2013)

Great news, Disney! Hope you have a lovely evening celebrating x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Congrats Disney! Fabulous news, so so pleased for. Really deserved after you've been through so much.


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

Fantastic news x x x


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Whoop whoop!


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

Great news. For you and for a child who will soon have their life changed forever


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Excellent news! Congratulations     x


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Congratulations disney wonderdul news x


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

Thankyou all again x x x


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

I remember reading your story after the last panel & feeling totally devastated for you. I can't tell you how pleased i am that you have finally got the yes you always deserved......The resilience you have shown, proves a hundred times over what great parents you will make.


We had difficulties during the approval process which mean't it was halted for several months. I thought my world had ended, but i can tell you now, with my LO now upstairs asleep for a nap that all that hurt and frustration will disappear the moment you lay eyes on your child & you will forget everything that ever happened with their first smile to you. 


With love x


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

Ever that's brought tears to my eyes, it's hard to forget the hurt especially as it was evident yesterday that it shouldn't have happened to start with.
But onwards and upwards as they say and our future is out there hiding, we just need to find her


----------

